
Medtronic Shares Ventilation Design Specifications - TheLegace
http://newsroom.medtronic.com/news-releases/news-release-details/medtronic-shares-ventilation-design-specifications-accelerate?sf120003550=1
======
benzible
Interesting, I've been helping with this project to crowdsource ventilator
manuals ([https://www.ifixit.com/News/36354/help-us-crowdsource-
repair...](https://www.ifixit.com/News/36354/help-us-crowdsource-repair-
information-for-hospital-equipment)) and as of last night Medtronic was saying
they that they're "not providing [service] manuals to third parties but will
provide manuals directly to the end users on request during this time to
assist them in supporting their Medtronic ventilators." Good for them for
changing their minds.

~~~
unstatusthequo
Yeah, but they are still collecting information to actually download the
plans. What are they doing with that info?

~~~
WkndTriathlete
Let's just say that I'm more informed than most about this and the most likely
scenario is that they are collecting information so they can reach out with
job offers to those that come up with novel improvements.

